# 65 steering wheel search



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Just thought I would ask. Does anyone know if anyone offers new replacement steering wheels for the 65 GTO. 
If not new, perhaps a really good used one. Not a wooden one or aftermarket one. I am looking for a really good black stock Steering Wheel. Any help appreciated. Mine is pretty rough. Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a e-mail out how will get back to you with some in-put soon.. Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not easy to find. I had my '65 GTO for ten years before I lucked out and found a cherry blue wheel for it in a junked car. I haven't seen one since. Ebay is a possiblility...I paid $150 about 12 years ago for a cherry black wheel for my '67.....but I've seen more '66 and '67 wheels than earlier or later. Good luck with your quest...


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help with this. I appreciate everyones input.


----------

